# #UberRAPE



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The alleged incidents of Sexual Assault involving Uber Drivers are just getting completely out of hand! I do not quite comprehend why this is so. This thread will be a compendium of these alleged incidents.
I will be posting & tweeting about these incidents with the hashtag *#UberRAPE*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*#UberRAPE | Philadelphia Uber driver accused of rape loses bail request*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*#UberRAPE | Charleston teacher kidnaps, sexually assaults woman while Uber driving*


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

"Elkaddi wore a red prison jumpsuit, waved to his family, and listened to the court hearing with the help of an interpreter. He is from Morocco and has been a U.S. citizen for 7 years."

Does anyone else see a problem with this picture?

JM2¢W


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> "Elkaddi wore a red prison jumpsuit, waved to his family, and listened to the court hearing with the help of an interpreter. He is from Morocco and has been a U.S. citizen for 7 years."
> 
> Does anyone else see a problem with this picture?
> 
> JM2¢W


No, what's the problem?

My mom speaks enough english to get her citizenship, but there is no way she could do legal stuff without an interpreter.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

GooberX said:


> My mom speaks enough english to get her citizenship, but there is no way she could do legal stuff without an interpreter


It is noted the man is 39 years old. He has been in this country a minimum of 12 yrs (5 yrs on a green card &
7 yrs as a citizen). So he has been here since he was 27 years old, young enough to be able to be fluent in n English by now. He also works in an industry where one should be able to speak/comprehend English.

My initial comment was not about your mother who is probably in her 70's. So don't get defensive.

JM2¢W


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What's with UberRape?
My .02:
Uber abused it's original top tier, 2nd tier, and tertiary tier drivers.
Now Uber must approve those who should not be approved to drive.

My half joking theory is they call city police Hackney division and ask for their reject list.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UNLESS Uber is recruiting DIRECTLY from the prison discharge list...


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The alleged incidents of Sexual Assault involving Uber Drivers are just getting completely out of hand! I do not quite comprehend why this is so. This thread will be a compendium of these alleged incidents.
> I will be posting & tweeting about these incidents with the hashtag *#UberRAPE*


Uber is an easy system to get into for who has intensions to meet people. Very easy to cheat the system.
One can literally use anyones phone to drive around in an unmarked car pretending to be their driver.
There are so many things that can go wrong with uber that i dont know where to start.
Anyone could do the same actions with cabbing as well too but there are more strict regulatory hoops n checks before anyone becomes a driver.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I went through a thorough background check including fingerprinting for an FBI check, and a physical which included my first drug test outside of being a hospital.patient.

If more cities required the same background check, & Uber required proof it had been done before giving the applicant access to.the app, there might be less sexual assaults involving Uber in the headlines.

JM2¢W


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Without regulation there will be abuse! Abuse and exploitation of drivers and abuse of the system by those who should not be driver's. Lest not we forget the pax who can enter any name, with any debit card. We really never know who we are picking up. We need regulation to insure fair and equal treatment for all.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

toi said:


> Uber is an easy system to get into for who has intensions to meet people. Very easy to cheat the system.
> One can literally use anyones phone to drive around in an unmarked car pretending to be their driver.
> There are so many things that can go wrong with uber that i dont know where to start.
> Anyone could do the same actions with cabbing as well too but there are more strict regulatory hoops n checks before anyone becomes a driver.


IMO those differences should be included in any discussion about pax safety. We often hear "cabbies do it too", so how about addressing how/if regulations make a difference in the rate, as well as investigations and repercussions. I don't want to hear anecdotes about gypsy cabs, those are not relevant. I'm referring to permitted cars and drivers.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The alleged incidents of Sexual Assault involving Uber Drivers are just getting completely out of hand! I do not quite comprehend why this is so. This thread will be a compendium of these alleged incidents.
> I will be posting & tweeting about these incidents with the hashtag *#UberRAPE*


Not to forget....http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/08/1...any-admits-fault-by-employing-driver-accused/

http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/201...er-driver-accused-of-rape-is-fraudulent.html/


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> IMO those differences should be included in any discussion about pax safety. We often hear "cabbies do it too", so how about addressing how/if regulations make a difference in the rate, as well as investigations and repercussions. I don't want to hear anecdotes about gypsy cabs, those are not relevant. I'm referring to permitted cars and drivers.


We are talking about is fingerprinted background checks for all ride for hire transportation companies..ALL!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> We are talking about is fingerprinted background checks for all ride for hire transportation companies..ALL!!


And it may NOT prevent a bad one, if they went without getting caught, but surely deters, AND gives public a sense that, even if the operator is sloppy or careless, the "public street managers" can be reached, complaints can be filed, etc. I'd just like to see fair and balanced presentations of the value of safety regulations. And if an argument cannot be made for its impact on safety, it's likely just a protectionist regulation which should be scrubbed for all. That's my wish list in Austin, at least


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> And it may NOT prevent a bad one, if they went without getting caught, but surely deters, AND gives public a sense that, even if the operator is sloppy or careless, the "public street managers" can be reached, complaints can be filed, etc. I'd just like to see fair and balanced presentations of the value of safety regulations. And if an argument cannot be made for its impact on safety, it's likely just a protectionist regulation which should be scrubbed for all. That's my wish list in Austin, at least


Yes agree.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

"If more cities required the same FBI background check as Houston does, & _*Uber required proof it *_(City Background Check) _*had been done before giving the applicant access to the app*_, there might be less sexual assaults involving Uber in the headlines." U.N.S.

If your city does not require fingerprinting for FBI checks, lobby your city council to change the ordinance! Uber is too quick to place drivers on the road.

AND if the potential driver has to bear the expense ($150-$200 dependent on clinic used for physical) that will weed out more people.

JM2¢W


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

And what about that Uber driver in India who masturbated in frond of a passenger. 
Masturbating at passengers is something that Uber is definitely going to have to "come to grips" with


----------



## UberPlates (Jun 24, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> And what about that Uber driver in India who masturbated in frond of a passenger.
> Masturbating at passengers is something that Uber is definitely going to have to "come to grips" with


----------



## UberPlates (Jun 24, 2015)

Sorry, it is a serious topic, but I just loved that one...
I suppose that story might be true. Hmm.
Some guys are just weirdos...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> IMO those differences should be included in any discussion about pax safety. We often hear "cabbies do it too", so how about addressing how/if regulations make a difference





Txchick said:


> We are talking about is fingerprinted background checks for all ride for hire transportation companies..ALL!!





UberNorthStar said:


> "If more cities required the same FBI background check as Houston does, & _*Uber required proof it *_(City Background Check) _*had been done *_
> 
> If your city does not require fingerprinting for FBI checks, lobby your city council to change the ordinance!
> 
> AND if the potential driver has to bear the expense ($150-$200 dependent on clinic used for physical) that will weed out more people.


I have posted this elsewhere, so I will post only s brief version here.

In order to receive a District of Columbia hack licence (or limousine licence), the applicant must submit to an FBI fingerprint and background check. This has been the case since at least the 1950s, if not further back. The applicant must submit his arrest record (commonly called a "Police Clearance", here) from the District of Columbia and his home state, if he lives in the suburbs. Further, the applicant must submit a driving record from the District of Columbia and his home state, if he lives in the suburbs. The applicant must have produce a form from the Office of Tax and Revenue. For his first hack face, the applicant must submit three letters of reference from residents of the Washington Metropolitan Area. Those letters can not come from cab drivers. The applicant must have a physical examination from a physician licenced in the Washington Metropolitan Area. Included in the physical examination is an eye and Tuberculosis test. The doctor fills out a form that asks if there are any needle marks (track marks) or tremors, amoung other things.

The District of Columbia issues the first hack licence for one year. Subsequent licences are issued for two years, unless the driver has received numerous summonses during the last licencing period.

Renewal applicants must submit the Police Clearance, driving record, have a physical and get a form from the District of Columbia Office of Tax and Revenue.

Initial appplicants must have lived at least one out of the last three years in the Washington Metropolitan Area. Renewal applicants must live in the Washington Metropolitan Area. You must have had a driver's licence for at least three years before you can apply for a hack face in Washington.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

UBER does not want to do the FBI check b/c "it discourages drivers from applying." Broward County officials (Ft Lauderdale) is ready to cave into Uber's demands of Uber background checks - no FBI background check.

I am ready to go to my state legislator representative to see if FBI check can become law of the state & not left to city council decisions.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Uber driver charged with alleged rape of passenger at Vaucluse*
*http://www.ntnews.com.au/news/natio...nger-at-vaucluse/story-fnjbnxug-1227578216362*


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Uber driver charged alleged rape - Sydney


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Consensual?? Not when the woman is intoxicated and falling off to sleep! On top of that the driver hailed her off the street, a no-no. If it were in the US, the driver would be deactivated.


----------



## Bekind (Oct 22, 2015)

Sydney Australia , its alleged Mohammeed Naveed raped a young British tourist.


----------



## UberPlates (Jun 24, 2015)

Hmm... Australia making the news for all the wrong reasons. 
It's probably an argument for better regulation of Uber here (in Australia). I'm thinking _proper_ driver IDs, clearly displayed, with a _*big*_ photo of the driver. Do US drivers have to do that? Display an ID on the dashboard or wherever?

Also, everyone should have to have their accreditation from the authorities to driver a hire car or taxi. I have mine. There's an ongoing police check that goes along with that in Victoria (where I am). That might get rid of a few lowlife drivers.

I don't think this was in the news down in Melbourne, only on Google. I didn't even want to write anything here, but I posted something on page 1, so I received the UP alert. I just wanted to say that this is more serious than the weirdo I commented on earlier.

And I hate to admit it, but it makes it more real when you read about something happening in your own country. Not that it should matter where it happens. This kind of thing should be exposed and dealt with everywhere.

........................................................


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Consensual?? Not when the woman is intoxicated and falling off to sleep! On top of that the driver hailed her off the street, a no-no. If it were in the US, the driver would be deactivated.


And he'd be a level I sex offender.


----------

